# Working on my lancero collection....



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

These arrived today!!! nom nom nom and a much needed cutter...


----------



## Blindjimme (Feb 13, 2009)

That's a good looking couple of boxes right there. Nice Xikar's too.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow awesome haul


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Hey Nick. Did you get those V's off cigar monster?


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Yup.. $109.98 shipped


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Damn. I was going to order them at that price but under "quantity" is said 24. Missed out on that one.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

same here...lol


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Very nice, didn't even know the decade came in a lancero.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Tarks said:


> Damn. I was going to order them at that price but under "quantity" is said 24. Missed out on that one.


So here is a funny story.. Me and a friend call each other when we see deals like the Serie V on cigarmonster and joes daily/jambalaya. So I got hey check this out, too bad they are only 24.. he said no no those come in 36.. I said oh yeah you're right on the box in the picture it says 36. I was still on the fence till he badgered me into buying them lol



Jack Straw said:


> Very nice, didn't even know the decade came in a lancero.


Apparently they are a limited edition. I got mine from holts.com for about $130 shipped for 26


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

damn...lol


----------



## Rubix^3 (Nov 10, 2008)

thats a great score. I have been hearing Madurolover talking up the V lancero a lot lately. Looks tasty!


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Nice haul!


----------



## KPI (Jul 22, 2009)

I've never tried a lancero in these, but good job. Nice haull. I have a box of V Robustos resting up in my humi and a couple boxes of G maduros robustos. I have friends and moochers like the G's. BTW, I don't say moochers in a negative way. They usually contribute some good drink or food.


----------



## MattB (May 28, 2009)

As always very nice haul sir, I haven't had the Decade lancero, but the Serie V lancero is a great smoke. Enjoy


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

Those decades look awesome. That is a sweet haul


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Whoa! Man those Decades look fantastic! Enjoy them all!


----------



## edogg (Jun 15, 2009)

Nice pics. Thanks


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Not a bad start. I have quite a few lanceros myself.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

The boxes of lanceros I do have now are..
AB Tempus
Oliva Serie V
RP Decade
My Father
RP Signature


----------

